# HUGE Weekend MMA (14th-16th Sep)



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

None of the big promotions, but tonnes of great fights on the regional cards.


*BAMMA*
Andre Winner (14-6) vs. *Rob Sinclair* (11-2)
*Jack Marshman* (10-1) vs. Andrew Punshon (11-5)
*Curt Warburton* (10-3) vs. Lee Wieczorek (11-3)
*Denniston Sutherland* (17-8) vs. Lee Barnes (10-9)
*Tommy Maguire* (11-4) vs. Antanas Jazbutis (13-17)
*Max Nunes* (6-0) vs. Tony Moran (9-4)
*Tom Breese* (4-0) vs. Jack Magee (7-4)
*Jeremy Petley* (7-4) vs. Dyson Roberts (5-2)
*Mark Allen* (5-1) vs. Lee Taylor (3-5)


*KSW*
*Jan Blachowicz* (15-3) vs. Houston Alexander (13-8)
*Mariusz Pudzianowski* (4-2) vs. Christos Piliafas (4-1)
Karl Knothe (20-8) vs. *Karol Bedorf* (7-2)
Paul Reed (19-9) vs. *Anzor Azhiev* (2-0)
Rodney Glunder (25-19) vs. *Marcin Rozalski* (2-2)
*Borys Minkowski* (12-4) vs. Rafal Moks (6-5)


*Road FC*
*Melvin Manhoef* (24-9) vs. Jae Young Kim (14-9)
*Minowaman* (53-34) vs. Jin Soo Yuk (0-2)
*Takasuke Kume* (13-1) vs. Chang Hyun Kim (16-8) - Tournament
*Yui Chul Nam* (13-4) vs. Masahiro Toryu (11-8) - Tournament
*Vuyisile Colossa* (4-2) vs. Seok Mo Kim (5-5) - Tournament
*Yong Jae Lee* (6-3) vs. Won Gi Kim (1-1) - Tournament


*ROC*
Mike Massenzio (13-7) vs. *Ronald Stallings* (10-4)
*Deividas Taurosevicius* (14-5) vs. Mike Santiago (7-4)
*Jamal Patterson* (5-3) vs. Chris Sutton (1-0)
*Jimmie Rivera* (9-1) vs. Joel Roberts (7-3)
Ed Gordon (5-0) vs. *Anton Talamantes* (4-2)


*Legacy*
Antonio Banuelos (20-8) vs. *Joshua Sampo* (7-2)
Lucas Pimenta Borges (8-1) vs. *Jeff Rexroad* (5-1)
*Steven Peterson* (7-2) vs. Cody Williams (3-2)
*Derrick Krantz* (12-6) vs. Brandan Farran (6-4)
Jonathan Harris (5-2) vs. *Lester Batres* (2-1)
*Darrion Caldwell* (0-0) vs. David Armas (2-4)


*WCMMA*
*Alexey Oleinik* (37-9) vs. Mike Stewart (8-3)
*Brett Oteri* (10-3) vs. Wang Sai (5-3)
*James Reese* (7-3) vs. Basilio Leal (2-2)
Honggang Yao (7-3) vs. *Dave Lachapelle* (1-0)


*SFC*
*Nordin Asrih* (17-6) vs. Philipp Schranz (12-6)
*Gregor Herb* (12-5) vs. Pawel Zalewski (5-1)
*David Zawada* (6-0) vs. Kerim Engizek (3-3)
Aleksander Rajacic (5-0) vs. *Jessin Ayari* (7-2)
*Martin Buschkamp* (4-0) vs. Denny Peters (1-2)
Soufian Haj Haddou (5-1) vs. *Azdren Thaqi* (3-0)
Rostislav Zatuchnyy (5-2) vs. *Alexander Heinrich* (3-4)


*ZST*
*Naoyuki Kotani* (26-10) vs. Darius Minkivicius (1-5)
Atsushi Ueda (12-6) vs. *Koji Mori* (5-1)
Ryota Uozumi (11-4) vs. *Yuichiro Yajima* (16-14)
*Alan Yoshihiro Yaminawa* (5-1) vs. *Tetsuya Fusano* (7-2) - *DRAW*
*Masaharu Tsuchihasi* (5-2) vs. *Kengo Okubo* (7-8) - *DRAW*


*Best of the Rest*
*Joe Doerkson* (48-16) vs. Kalib Starnes (12-7) - AFC 11
Bob Sapp (11-15) vs. *Dusan Panajotovic* (1-0) - UF Serbia
*Bernardo Magalhaes* (11-3) vs. Sonny Brown (5-1) - PWP 5
*Frank Baca* (14-2) vs. Teddy Potts (3-6) - KOTC
*Johnny Cotterell* (9-1) vs. Roy Babcok (6-0) - KOTC
*Piotr Hallman* (9-1) vs. Jarkko Latomaki (18-9) - BP
*Tyson Steele* (8-1) vs. Jarod Milko (5-1) - AFC 11
*Olli Jaakko Uitto* (8-2) vs. Jordan Boussin (0-0) - BP
Tiago Machado Silva (5-0) vs. *Joao De Souza* (34-14) - LTF
*Chase Hackett* (5-1) vs. Gilbert Jiminez (6-6) - Fight to Win
Johannes Isaksson (4-0) vs. *Makwan Amirkhana* (5-1) - BP 
Greg Penaloza (4-1) vs. *Shabe Kafo* (6-3) - PWP 5


*Boxing*
Julio Cesar Chavez Jr (46-0) vs. *Sergio Martinez* (49-2)
*Saul Alvarez* (40-0) vs. Josesito Lopez (30-4)
Jhonny Gonzalez (52-7) v *Daniel Ponce De Leon* (43-4)
Eric Morel (46-3) vs. *Leo Santa Cruz* (20-0)
*Yoan Pablo Hernandez* (26-1) vs. Troy Roiss (25-2)
*Billy Joe Saunders* (14-0) vs. Jarrod Fletcher (12-0)


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

The BAMMA, KSW, and Road FC fight cards should be interesting.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Shit didn't know that Martinez and Chavez Jr was this weekend. Pretty awesome.

Billy Joe Saunders = Future World Champion!


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Doerkson and Starnes are still going? 

Gonna be all about the BAMMA and the Boxing this weekend, the other events don't excite me quite as much, just wanna see Chavez Jr put in his place and Martinez show him what a real Boxer is all about.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I HATE Martinez though. Something about him just annoys me. I couldn't believe when Darren Barker made him look standard for like 5 rounds, yet he was still considered the #3 P4P fighter? Made no sense to me. He's exactly like Felix Strum.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I'd take him over an arrogant rich kid living of his dad's name lol


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Shit I didn't know JCC Jr was caught juicing. I wish John Duddy would have sorted him out with his brick wall face.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Wait, who was juicing?


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Wait, who was juicing?


I think who's not juicing is a shorter list.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Julio Cesar Chavez Jr. had a result changed to a No Contest for testing positive for illegal substances.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That was a while back right?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

2009, not long enough.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Things like that do take a while to be forgotten.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Updated with all the results! 

*Winners are in Blue*


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Good results!


----------

